# Red Dress



## yawning_cat (Mar 25, 2015)

Following a day guided by the lovely cunningplan this was our last visit of the day, with the sun setting we venture on in to this intriguing building. This is my first visit here and really wish and hope I can get back and spend a little more time on it as i found it pretty fascinating, with a real sense of strange feeling about the place. I guess red dress has gone missing but there's still plenty of gems to see, sorry if you've seen a bazillion pics of this place already but i found it very enchanting and hope that cunningplan also posts some of his pictures.


----------



## brickworx (Mar 25, 2015)

Your feet are sticking out of the dress, looks a bit big on you tbh.....


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Mar 25, 2015)

great place and pics


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 25, 2015)

Stunning shots, thank you


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2015)

I enjoyed looking, lovely shot of the exterior, Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 25, 2015)

This was not even on the list for the day, but as gunmans has been stripped and now empty and the next was too far before it got dark we headed here. Landie man made this place look great, but its now well past it prime and in some ways I wish I hadn't gone. Mad has also done a great job and me, mine are so so as I couldn't be bothered to get the tripod out and done them handheld and very high ISO.
If you can be bothered here my set here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157651106459787/

Sunset at Red dress























































That's it from me


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 27, 2015)

Splendid images from you both.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2015)

Fantastic photos both of you! 
What a place, looks like it has so much atmosphere, with nature taking it over slowly. 
Gret se of reports, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 3, 2015)

This was the last visit of the day,quite a rushed explore and all hand held, considering it was so dark in there the shots turned out ok. Thanks to Cunningplan once again and also Sleeve for a taking us all in style via the Limo. Great company, great day.





























































Thanks for looking..


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 3, 2015)

The B&W suit this place


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 3, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> The B&W suit this place


Cheers Fella, i was going to post bat house all in black and white but the exterior was to good not to show it in colour


----------



## egodge (Apr 12, 2015)

Great pics - love the beds and wardrobes etc - really adds some character!


----------



## chubs (Apr 16, 2015)

some really nice images there! looks great.


----------



## acer77 (Jun 5, 2015)

Looks like a very grand building, all floorboards intact wouldn't take too much structural work to bring back,just a lot of cleaning & modernising.


----------

